# Hit a pond this afternoon



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Hit a pond about 1 pm,,, caught a 2 lbr and a 4 lbr on a white trick worm... only fished about an hour,, man it was great to be out side,,,


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Fish, the other white meat.



Yummy... looks like you had a blast


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice. 

The Bass in the top picture has very nice color, pretty fish. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

It has been a pretty day. Too bad Im working


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

were you fishing the trick worm on top or did you t-rig it?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Good for you... I've caught ONE fish on the golf course in a month. I try for a few minutes a couple times a day when I'm home.

Jim


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

You know what, that pond just looks so peaceful... I forget all about freshwater sometimes. It's much more relaxing to me personally. And the waves and chocolate milk water aren't usually an issue.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the comments, yes Chris it is very peaceful, I fish my trick worm Texas style with no weight


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Awesome Kenny! looks like a blast! i cant wait for the temps to start to warm up so i can start doin more fishing


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

Glad you had a good day Kenny. Nothing...I mean nothing compares to walking around a pond with a sack of plastic worms and catchin' bass. I have a cousin in central AL with a 12 acre pond shaped like an 8 with the connection between the two about 30 ft wide. If you cant cant catch a bass there you aint fishin!


----------



## TSHIRT (Jan 10, 2009)

Nice fish :clap:clap


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

> *Sequoiha (2/14/2010)*Thanks for the comments, yes Chris it is very peaceful, I fish my trick worm Texas style with no weight


Have you tried fishing a fry style worm texas rig but add a small finishing nail in the tail of the worm? It works great in ponds. The worm falls backwards. So cast at the edge of some cover withslack in the line and it will glide backwards into the cover.I'm sure mostpeople know about it but in caseanyone didn't. We call it"nail in the tail worm".


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad ya hit the water....what no smoke pole???:letsdrink


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice Bass Thanks for the Report


----------



## FireTiger (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice Catch! Can't wait for Spring.


----------

